# Change the thermostat, i don't know bolts torque



## ray9043 (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know what the specs are for the intake plenum bolts? and the low plenum intake bolts? and the thermostat bolts? i need the bolt pattern and torque of every bolt. Is a W8 engine 4.0 liter and i will change the thermostat. i am from mexico and here that info don't exist.
thank's¡¡¡


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Change the thermostat, i don't know bolts torque (ray9043)*

all i can tell u is, u better buy a bentley manual if u want to work on that car ur self


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Change the thermostat, i don't know bolts torque (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_buy a bentley manual if u want to work on that car ur self


----------

